# المجموعة الثانية من مصادر جريان الموائع fluid flow



## احمدالربيعي (18 مارس 2011)

هذه المجموعة الثانية من مصادر جريان الموائع fluid flow راجين منكم الدعاء

Supercritical Fluid Extraction of Nutraceuticals and Bioactive Compounds
Publisher: CRC | ISBN: 0849370892 | edition 2007 | PDF | 424 pages | 8,7 mb

Enhanced concern for the quality and safety of food products, increased preference for natural products, and stricter regulations on the residual level of solvents, all contribute to the growing use of supercritical fluid technology as a primary alternative for the extraction, fractionation, and isolation of active ingredients.Â As a solvent-free process, supercritical fluid technology is a popular answer for the functional foods and nutraceutical sector, one of the fastest growing consumer driven markets. Recent advancements in the technology and increased utilization of the process demand a comprehensive, single-source review of current and future trends in supercritical fluid technology.​


Compiling contributions from international experts in the field, Supercritical Fluid Extraction of Nutraceuticals and Bioactive Compounds presents the state-of-the-science in the extraction and fractionation of bioactive ingredients by supercritical fluids. Focusing on implemented industrial processes and trends, it reviews the fundamentals of the technology and examines the economics of supercritical fluid extraction systems and processes. Over the course of twelve chapters, the book presents the supercritical fluid extraction processes in edible oils, including fish oils and specialty oils; herbs, such as Latin American plants and those used in Traditional Chinese Medicine; algae; spices; antioxidants and essential oils; as well as the processing of micro and nano-scale materials by supercritical fluid technology.​


Each chapter covers the major active components in the target material, including chemical, physical, nutritional, and pharmaceutical properties; an analysis of the specific supercritical fluid process used; a comparison of traditional processing methods versus supercritical fluid technology; and a set of conclusions with supporting data and insight.​

http://uploading.com/files/YN6S0EG3/0849370892.zip.html


http://depositfiles.com/files/b22jdtpzg


http://uploadbox.com/files/961d04ac44​




Handbook of Computational Fluid Mechanics by Roger Peyret
Publisher: Academic Pr | ISBN:0125530102 | 1996 | PDF | 467 pages | 26.3 MB
 

Description:​


Computational fluid dynamics now plays a vital role in all branches of fundamental and applied mechanics, in research as well as industry. Now available in paperback, this handbook pres graduate students, scientists, and engineers a well-documented critical survey of numerical methods for fluid mechanics. A state-of-the-art description of computational fluid dynamics is given, taking into account the simultaneous rapid development of numerical analysis, computer technology, and visualization tools. This is done while pointing out the basic foundations that have made possible the extraordinary spread of the discipline; some important theoretical results are also given. The seven chapters of the book are invaluable tools with which to gain a deeper appreciation of the problems associated with the calculation of fluid motion in various situations: inviscid and viscous, incomible and comible, steady and unsteady, laminar and turbulent flows, as well as simple and complex geometries. Finally, each chapter is accompanied by a large but carefully selected bibliography.​


* Divided into seven chapters covering the main topics of computational fluid mechanics


* A large but carefully selected bibliography follows each chapter​

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/14400177/Handbook_of_Computational_Fluid_Mechanics_Elsevier_(1996).rar


http://uploading.com/files/cmc8555e/Handbook%252Bof%252BComputational%252BFluid%252BMechanics%25252C%252BElsevier%252B%2525281996%252529.rar/​




Ben Q. Li "Discontinuous Finite Elements in Fluid Dynamics and Heat Transfer (Computational Fluid and Solid Mechanics)"
Publisher: Springer | Pages: 578 | 2006-01-23 | ISBN:1852339888 | PDF | 5 Mb

The discontinuous finite element method (also known as the discontinuous Galerkin method) embodies the advantages of both finite element and finite difference methods. It can be used in convection-dominant applications while maintaining geometric flexibility and higher local approximations throught the use of higher-order elements. Element-by element connection propagates the effect of boundary conditions and the local formulation obviates the need for global matrix assembly. All of this adds up to a method which is not unduly memory-intensive and uniquely useful for working with computational dynamics, heat transfer and fluid flow calculations. Discontinuous Finite Elements in Fluid Dynamics and Heat Transfer offers its readers a systematic and practical introduction to the discontinuous finite element method. It moves from a brief review of the fundamental laws and equations governing thermal and fluid systems, through a discussion of different approaches to the formulation of discontinuous finite element solutions for boundary and initial value problems, to their applicaton in a variety of thermal-system and fluid-related problems, including: heat conduction problems; convection-dominant problems; compressible and incompressible flows; external radiation problems; internal radiation and radiative transfer; free- and moving-boundary problems; micro- and nanoscale heat transfer and fluid flow; thermal fluid flow under the influence of applied magnetic fields. Mesh generation and adaptivity, parellelization algorithms and a priori and a posteriori error analysis are also introduced and explained, rounding out a comprehensive review of the subject. Each chapter features worked examples and exercises illustrating situations ranging from simple benchmarks to practical engineering questions. This textbook is written to form the foundations of senior undergraduate and graduate learning and also provides scientists, applied mathematicians and research engineers with a thorough treatment of basic concepts, specific techniques and methods for the use of discontinuous Galerkin methods in computational fluid dynamics and heat transfer applications.​

http://rapidshare.com/files/43790004/discontinuous_finite_elements_in_fluid_dynamics_and_heat_transfer.rar


http://mihd.net/78xzc1​



Advanced Fluid Mechanics
Publisher: Academic Press | Pages: 368 | 2007-07-02 | ISBN: 0123708850 | PDF | 2 MB​



Product Description:​


Fluid mechanics is the study of how fluids behave and interact under various forces and in various applied situations, whether in liquid or gas state or both. The author compiles pertinent information that are introduced in the more advanced classes at the senior level and at the graduate level. "Advanced Fluid Mechanics" courses typically cover a variety of topics involving fluids in various multiple states (phases), with both elastic and non-elastic qualities, and flowing in complex ways. This new text will integrate both the simple stages of fluid mechanics ("Fundamentals") with those involving more complex parameters, including Inviscid Flow in multi-dimensions, Viscous Flow and Turbulence, and a succinct introduction to Computational Fluid Dynamics. It will offer exceptional pedagogy, for both classroom use and self-instruction, including many worked-out examples, end-of-chapter problems, and actual computer programs that can be used to reinforce theory with real-world applications.​


Professional engineers as well as Physicists and Chemists working in the analysis of fluid behavior in complex systems will find the *******s of this book useful.All manufacturing companies involved in any sort of systems that encompass fluids and fluid flow analysis (e.g., heat exchangers, air conditioning and refrigeration, chemical processes, etc.) or energy generation (steam boilers, turbines and internal combustion engines, jet propulsion systems, etc.), or fluid systems and fluid power (e.g., hydraulics, piping systems, and so on)will reap the benefits of this text.​


. Offers detailed derivation of fundamental equations for better comprehension of more advanced mathematical analysis


. Provides groundwork for more advanced topics on boundary layer analysis, unsteady flow, turbulent modeling, and computational fluid dynamics


. Includes worked-out examples and end-of-chapter problems as well as a companion web site with sample computational programs and Solutions Manual​

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c6de6d/n/Advanced_Fluid_Mechanics_rar


http://depositfiles.com/files/hdcqy3lkf​




Fluid Flow for the Practicing Chemical Engineer (Essential Engineering Calculations Series) 
First Edition (14. Juli 2009) | ISBN: 0470317639 | 538 pages | PDF | 18 MB

This book teaches the fundamentals of fluid flow by including both theory and the applications of fluid flow in chemical engineering. It puts fluid flow in the context of other transport phenomena such as mass transfer and heat transfer, while covering the basics, from elementary flow mechanics to the law of conservation. The book then examines the applications of fluid flow, from laminar flow to filtration and ventilization. It closes with a discussion of special topics related to fluid flow, including environmental concerns and the economic reality of fluid flow applications.​

http://www.filesonic.com/file/183161462/_HiyTqdwhalrX.pdf​



Dr. R. Peter King, "Introduction to Practical Fluid Flow" 
B.rth-H.nn | 2001 | ISBN: 0750648856 | 198 pages | PDF | 3,5 MB 

Introduction to Practical Fluid Flow provides essential information on the the solution of practical fluid flow and fluid transportation problems through the application of fluid dynamics.​


Emphasising the solution of practical operating and design problems using the latest methods, the text concentrates on computer-based methods throughout, in keeping with modern trends in engineering. With a focus on the flow of slurries and non-Newtonian fluids, it will be useful for and engineering students who have to deal with practical fluid flow problems.​


Emphasises flow of slurries and Non-Newtonian fluids.


Covers the application of fluid dynamics to the solution of practical fluid flow and fluid transportation problems.​


Review


This book can be used as a text for either an undergraduate or graduate school course for students in chemical, metallurgical, civil and mining engineering curricula. It is also very useful for engineers who have to deal with the flow and handling of slurries.​


This fluid mechanics textbook is somewhat different from other such books in that it focuses primarily on the transportation and handling of incompressible fluids, both Newtonian and non-Newtonian, and suspensions of solid particles in liquids that form slurries or pastes. ​


A novel feature of this book is the unified treatment of the friction factor. - Chemical Engineering 2004​

http://uploading.com/files/5e272b57/0750648856FluidFlow.rar/


http://depositfiles.com/files/v0jr7vskv


http://www.filesonic.com/file/40464787/0750648856FluidFlow.rar​




Jack Evett, Cheng Liu, "2,500 Solved Problems In Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics" 
McGraw-Hill | 1989 | ISBN: 0070197849 | 800 pages | PDF | 52,4 MB 

This powerful problem-solver gives you 2,500 problems in fluid mechanics and hydraulics, fully solved step-by-step! From Schaum's, the originator of the solved-problem guide, and students' favorite with over 30 million study guides sold--this timesaver helps you master every type of fluid mechanics and hydraulics problem that you will face in your homework and on your tests, from properties of fluids to drag and lift. Work the problems yourself, then check the answers, or go directly to the answers you need using the complete index. Compatible with any classroom text, Schaum's 2500 Solved Problems in Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics is so complete it's the perfect tool for graduate or professional exam review! 


From the Back Cover


Master fluid mechanics and hydraulics with Schaum's--the high-performance solved-problem guide. It will help you cut study time, hone problem-solving skills, and achieve your personal best on exams! Students love Schaum's Solved Problem Guides because they produce results. Each year, hundreds of thousands of students improve their test scores and final grades with these indispensable guides. Get the edge on your classmates. Use Schaum's! If you don't have a lot of time but want to excel in class, this book helps you: Brush up before tests; Find answers fast; Study quickly and more effectively; Get the big picture without spending hours poring over lengthy textbooks. Timesaving features include: Step-by-step solutions to problems; Complete explanations of every step; Thousands of practice problems; Problems from every area of fluid mechanics and hydraulics; Problems grouped by topic; A wealth of problems on each topic; Clear diagrams and illustrations; Comprehensive index. Compatible with any classroom text, Schaum's 2500 Solved Problems in Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics lets you progress at your own pace and find the anwers you need--fast! This Schaum's Solved Problem Guide is so complete it's the perfect tool for graduate or professional exam review! You get fully solved problems explained step-by-step in chapters on: Properties of Fluids. Fluid Statics. Forces on Submerged Plane Areas. Dams. Forces on Submerged Curved Areas. Buoyancy and Flotation. Kinematics of Fluid Motion. Fundamentals of Fluid Flow. Flow in Closed Conduits. Energy Losses Due to Friction. Minor Energy Losses. Series Pipeline Systems. Parallel Pipeline Systems; Branching Pipeline Systems. Pipe Networks. Dimensional Analysis and Simultude. Flow in Open Channels. Flood Routing. Flow of Compressible Fluids. Unsteady Flow Problems. Flow Measurement. Pumps and Fans. Turbines. Hydraulic and Energy Grade Lines; Forces Developed by Fluids in Motion. Dynamic Drag and Lift. Basic Hydrodynamics. Index​

http://uploading.com/files/a33b14m9/0070197849+problems.rar/


http://www.file2box.net/cpa3ty55svom​




Bruce R. Munson, Donald F. Young, Theodore H. Okiishi, "Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics, 5th Edition, Student Solutions Manual and Study Guide to accompany book" 
Wiley | 2005 | ISBN: 0471718963, 0471675822 | 816 + 344 pages | PDF | 144 MB 
Master fluid mechanics with the #1 text in the field!​ 
Effective pedagogy, everyday examples, an outstanding collection of practical problems--these are just a few reasons why Munson, Young, and Okiishi's Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics is the best-selling fluid mechanics text on the market. In each new edition, the authors have refined their primary goal of helping you develop the skills and confidence you need to master the art of solving fluid mechanics problems.​ 
This new Fifth Edition includes many new problems, revised and updated examples, new Fluids in the News case study examples, new introductory material about computational fluid dynamics (CFD), and the availability of FlowLab for solving simple CFD problems.​ 
Access special resources online​ 
New copies of this text include access to resources on the book's website, including:
* 80 short Fluids Mechanics Phenomena videos, which illustrate various aspects of real-world fluid mechanics.
* Review Problems for additional practice, with answers so you can check your work.
* 30 extended laboratory problems that involve actual experimental data for simple experiments. The data for these problems is provided in Excel format.
* Computational Fluid Dynamics problems to be solved with FlowLab software.​ 
Student Solution Manual and Study Guide​ 
A Student Solution Manual and Study Guide is available for purchase, including essential points of the text, "Cautions" to alert you to common mistakes, 109 additional example problems with solutions, and complete solutions for the Review Problems.
Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics 5th ed​
http://uploading.com/files/d5m66472/Fundamentals_of_Fluid_Mechanics_5th.rar/


http://depositfiles.com/files/b87ip4um9


http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0ce724/n/Fundamentals_of_Fluid_Mechanics_5th_rar​
Student Solutions Manual and Study Guide to accompany Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics, 5th Edition​
http://uploading.com/files/1438142c/Fluid_Mechanics_Guide.rar/


http://depositfiles.com/files/6fok3oy2q


http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0ce751/n/Fluid_Mechanics_Guide_rar​




Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-Phase Flow
by Mamoru Ishii, Takashi Hibiki | Springer (November 29, 2005) | ISBN-10: 0387283218 | PDF | 16.6 Mb | 462 Pages


Download from ftp2share​

“
Description:
Thermo-fluid dynamics of two-phase flow is an important subject for various scientific and engineering fields. It plays a particularly significant role in thermal-hydraulic analysis of nuclear reactor transients and accidents. The topics of multiphase flow are also essential for various engineering systems related to energy, chemical engineering processes and heat transfer.​ 
Thermo-fluid Dynamics of Two-phase Flow is written for graduate students, scientists and engineers who need in depth theoretical foundations to solve two-phase problems in various technological systems.​ 
Based on the extensive research experiences focused on the fundamental physics of two-phase flow, the authors present the detailed theoretical foundation of multi-phase flow thermo-fluid dynamics as they apply to:​ 
- Nuclear reactor transient and accident analysis
- Energy systems
- Power generation systems
- Chemical reactors and process systems
- Space propulsion
- Transport processes​ 
Table of *******s
1 Introduction 1
2 Local instant formulation 11
3 Various methods of averaging 55
4 Basic relations in time averaging 67
5 Time averaged balance equation 93
6 Connection to other statistical averages 119
7 Kinematics of averaged fields 129
8 Interfacial transport 143
9 Two-fluid model 155
10 Interfacial area transport 217
11 Constitutive modeling of interfacial area transport 243
12 Hydrodynamic constitutive relations for interfacial transfer 301
13 Drift-flux model 345
14 One-dimensional drift-flux model 381
15 One-dimensional two-fluid model 419
”​ 



Elementary Fluid Mechanics 
Publisher: World Scientific | Pages: 404 | 2007-01-04 | ISBN 9812565973 | PDF | 5 MB
This textbook describes the fundamental “physical” aspects of fluid flows for beginners of fluid mechanics in physics, mathematics and engineering, from the point of view of modern physics.
It also emphasizes the dynamical aspects of fluid motions rather than the static aspects, illustrating vortex motions, waves, geophysical flows, chaos and turbulence. Beginning with the fundamental concepts of the nature of flows and the properties of fluids, the book presents fundamental conservation equations of mass, momentum and energy, and the equations of motion for both inviscid and viscous fluids.
In addition to the fundamentals, this book also covers water waves and sound waves, vortex motions, geophysical flows, nonlinear instability, chaos, and turbulence. Furthermore, it includes the chapters on superfluids and the gauge theory of fluid flows. ​
DOWNLOAD​




Fundamentals of Fluid-Solid Interactions, Volume 8: Analytical and Computational Approaches 
Publisher: Elsevier Science | ISBN: 0444528075 | edition 2008 | PDF | 592 pages | 4,86 mb
This book focuses on the computational and theoretical approaches to the coupling of fluid mechanics and solids mechanics. In particular, nonlinear dynamical systems are introduced to the handling of complex fluid-solid interaction systems, For the past few decades, many terminologies have been introduced to this field, namely, flow-induced vibration, aeroelasticity, hydroelasticity, fluid-structure interaction, fluid-solid interaction, and more recently multi-physics problems. Moreover, engineering applications are distributed within different disciplines, such as nuclear, civil, aerospace, ocean, chemical, electrical, and mechanical engineering. Regrettably, while each particular subject is by itself very extensive, it has been difficult for a single book to cover in a reasonable depth and in the mean time to connect various topics. In light of the current multidisciplinary research need in nanotechnology and bioengineering, there is an urgent need for books to provide such a linkage and to lay a foundation for more specialized fields.​
Links

sharingmatrix.com​ 
uploading.com​ 
depositfiles.com​ 
megaupload.com​




Rubber Seals for Fluid and Hydraulic Systems 
Publisher: William Andrew | Pages: 160 | 2009-10-12 | ISBN 0815520751 | PDF | 3 MB
Rubber Seals for Fluid and Hydraulic Systems is a comprehensive guide to the manufacturing and applications of rubber seals, with essential coverage for industry sectors including aviation, oil drilling and the automotive industry.​ 
Fluid leakage costs industry millions of dollars every year. In addition to wasted money, unattended leaks can result in downtime, affect product quality, pollute the environment, and cause injury. Successful sealing involves containment of fluid within a system while excluding the contaminants; the resilience of rubber enables it to be used to achieve these two objectives and create a tight sealing effect. A sound understanding of the complex factors involved in successful fluid sealing is essential for engineers who specify, design, operate and maintain machinery and mechanical equipment.​ 


DOWNLOAD



MIRROR 1​





Fluid Dynamics: Theory, Computation, and Numerical Simulation 
Publisher: Springer | ISBN: 0792373510 | edition 2001 | PDF | 557 pages | 14,7 mb
Fluid Dynamics: Theory, Computation, and Numerical Simulation is the only available book that extends the classical field of fluid dynamics into the realm of scientific computing in a way that is both comprehensive and accessible to the beginner. The theory of fluid dynamics, and the implementation of solution procedures into numerical algorithms, are discussed hand-in-hand and with reference to computer programming. This book serves as an introductory course in fluid mechanics, covering traditional topics in a way that unifies theory, computation, computer programming, and numerical simulation. The approach is truly introductory, in the sense that few prerequisites are required. The audience includes not only advanced undergraduate and entry-level graduate students, but also a broad class of scientists and engineers with a general interest in scientific computing.​ 

​ 

Depositfiles

mirror​ 
mirror​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (1 مايو 2011)

بورك فيك
وفقك الله


----------



## jassim78 (1 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## صقر سيف (23 مايو 2011)

الاخوة الافاضل يتعذر علي تحميل هذا مع حاجتي الماسة اليه أرجو ممن يستطيع ارساله على الايميل وجزاه الله عني خير الجزاء





Jack Evett, Cheng Liu, "2,500 Solved Problems In Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics" 
McGraw-Hill | 1989 | ISBN: 0070197849 | 800 pages | PDF | 52,4 MB


----------



## زينالكميائي (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي ووفقك الله في حياتك العلمية و العملية


----------



## wmd (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


"2,500 Solved Problems In Fluid Mechanics and Hydraulics

الملف تم مسحه

وشكرا


----------

